# Can men handle THE TRUTH?



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Since the women handling the truth thread was so successful and revealing, I thought I'd turn the tables. So can men handle the truth?

Oh, and because men relate better to movie lines.....
[YOUTUBE]PWSx0bBiNIs[/YOUTUBE]

Truth be told, some women don't mind looking at Tom Cruise, Jack Nicholson and Kevin Bacon (did I say bacon?) in a uniform...:whistlin:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Bacon!!!!! Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Please, please tell me the truth. I can handle that. No one lies to protect the ones they love, they lie to protect themselves, always.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

<perk> Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaacon. <perk>


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

OK Vicker. The truth. We hate wearing bacon bras.

Now seriously, I don't think men handle the truth any better, or any worse, than women.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

So was the woman in TSC that told me I looked sort of like Sam Elliot lying through her teeth?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hellllooooo Darren.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Post a pic Darren. We'll tell you the truth. Of course, the big question is "do you sound like Sam Elliot?" 'Cause 50% of that man's sex appeal is his voice.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Sam Elliot has a nice stache, so where's your pic?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Manspeak

Why do we have to repeat ourselves over and over? Because...

[YOUTUBE]TXFSriCjED4[/YOUTUBE]

that is our competition.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Darren said:


> So was the woman in TSC that told me I looked sort of like Sam Elliot lying through her teeth?


Yep! Please post a pic. *We'll* let ya know if you look like Sam Elliot, and we'll tell the TRUTH!:clap:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah even though it was "pornstache-ey" at times, he wore it well. Real well. Boom chicka bow wooow! ..........................................What were we talking about?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

There's something sexy about a man driving a big tractor.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Fowler said:


> There's something sexy about a man driving a big tractor.


And sporting a 'stache.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow. This is weird. I was just doing dishes and set a large bottle brush on a serving plate and thought to myself, "Gosh, that looks just like Sam Elliot. Too bad the plate can't talk and sound like Sam Elliot."

Gives ya goose bumps, huh?


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Fowler said:


> There's something sexy about a man driving a big tractor.


Oh, HELL yeah!


----------



## lemon (Jul 9, 2012)

Fowler said:


> There's something sexy about a man driving a big tractor.


Not when it's your dad. ewww. He is the only one left driving tractor around here that I see any more. :awh:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i am human....and i promise i will do the best i can....when my best sucks...i need a friend.

a friend in need is a friend indeed..


i will handle it,get over it,around it,through it,under it or whatever i need to do.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Awwwww...I have no idea where you live, but where I live there are 1000's of handsome big tractor driving men sportin the green. Most are married however. But very easy on the eyes.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

elkhound said:


> i am human....and i promise i will do the best i can....when my best sucks...i need a friend.
> 
> a friend in need is a friend indeed..
> 
> ...


I'll be you friend--will you be mine? Oh, wait, we *are* friends. Nevermind Mr. Pretty Hands.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

katydidagain said:


> I'll be you friend--will you be mine? Oh, wait, we *are* friends. Nevermind Mr. Pretty Hands.



i got 3 words for you...sicko...weirdo....lol....friend...:nana:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

for my friends..........


[youtube]1vJXCqg9ZFc[/youtube]


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

elkhound said:


> i got 3 words for you...sicko...weirdo....lol....friend...:nana:


Kisses back to you, too.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I dont really care to see your knife collection for the 100th time. I've always wanted to say that....LOL


----------



## Brokeneck (Mar 1, 2011)

Awwwww....... I thought the chicks dug guys on trikes.....


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Tommyice said:


> OK Vicker. The truth. We hate wearing bacon bras.
> 
> Now seriously, I don't think men handle the truth any better, or any worse, than women.


I can imagine they could be uncomfortable in warm weather, but I bet they make y'all smell nice.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

I was told Sam Elliot looks like ME,,,,but he has to work real hard at it


----------



## Brokeneck (Mar 1, 2011)

how about a gas powered cooler..... is it sexy?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Is there beer in it?


----------



## Brokeneck (Mar 1, 2011)

how about a canoe..... please tell me canoes are sexy.....


----------



## Brokeneck (Mar 1, 2011)

Fowler said:


> Is there beer in it?


Come on Fowler..... What else would you cary in a gas powered cooler...:rock:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Raven!!!!! He has a canoe, hurry before glazed shows up!!!...LOL


----------



## Brokeneck (Mar 1, 2011)

Golf cart?...... This is just before I curled up in my rug for a nap....


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

ROTFLMRO!!!! 
I love the pink Flamingo...LOL!!!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Brokeneck said:


> how about a canoe..... please tell me canoes are sexy.....


It depends...is it a big canoe???? :happy:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Sure, the canoe was sexy ... but the words on your t-shirt were even sexier.

:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Fowler said:


> Raven!!!!! He has a canoe, hurry before glazed shows up!!!...LOL


:donut:

I have no idea what you meant by that, but it made me LAUGH so I clicked on the "like" button.

:donut:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

What truth are we talking about? What here real hair color is? That she has a prescription drug habit? Give some examples.

I was shocked when one of my xs told me she was not a real blond. Her thick curly hair made it hard to notice that it was a dye job. She looked like someone completely different with her real hair color.

Another x told me she was addicted to cocain. That was a shock. I dated her for a year and she was doing drugs secretly.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> Sure, the canoe was sexy ... but the words on your t-shirt were even sexier.
> 
> :donut:



He had me at the hat.


----------



## lemon (Jul 9, 2012)

Brokeneck said:


> Awwwww....... I thought the chicks dug guys on trikes.....


BN we dig you whatever your on:kissy:


----------



## lemon (Jul 9, 2012)

Fowler said:


> Awwwww...I have no idea where you live, but where I live there are 1000's of handsome big tractor driving men sportin the green. Most are married however. But very easy on the eyes.


May have to visit Texas for some site seeing huh.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Tommyice said:


> OK Vicker. The truth. We hate wearing bacon bras.
> 
> Now seriously, I don't think men handle the truth any better, or any worse, than women.


I completely missed the other thread, but, I do agree here, the truth is not taken well by people in general. 
That said, what is the truth? I always have to think about the story of the blind men and the elephant....
I think honesty is not taken well by ppl.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

City Bound said:


> What truth are we talking about? What here real hair color is? That she has a prescription drug habit? Give some examples.
> 
> I was shocked when one of my xs told me she was not a real blond. Her thick curly hair made it hard to notice that it was a dye job. She looked like someone completely different with her real hair color.
> 
> Another x told me she was addicted to cocain. That was a shock. I dated her for a year and she was doing drugs secretly.


And I bet they all wore make-up too, so why are you surprised? Arent you used to being deceived? Isnt that what attracts you to them deception? 

Then to act surprised when they take off their hair extensions, make-up and push up bras to reveal there real self and you feel deceived.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

I believe I could handle winning that 200 million dollar lottery. Graciously, too. With style and finesse, even. And that's the truth.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Tell her CB. U know you wouldnt have picked them IF they hadnt been wearing bra extensions push on makeup and and made up hair, BUT you dont want them, to wear or have alla that when you are with them. Set her straight on your expectations boy lol 

I hear ya. Im the same way, just older and colder lol


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Bill I gave you a "like" because at least you're honest with your thoughts.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I mean honestly I thought CB was an ankle and hip guy, looking for child bearing qualities...LOL


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

The real question is, "Wimmens, can you handle a goof??"


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

zong said:


> The real question is, "Wimmens, can you handle a goof??"


Is that a goof with wine or without wine?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

whatever kind of goof gets you through the night. Or, day...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Is a goof off better than a J cough off loll


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Fowler said:


> And I bet they all wore make-up too, so why are you surprised? Arent you used to being deceived? *Isnt that what attracts you to them deception? *
> 
> Then to act surprised when they take off their hair extensions, make-up and push up bras to reveal there real self and you feel deceived.


I cant speak for anyone but myself on this one.... but NO... I would have to say that I was attracted to them "in spite of" those deceptions.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

I had much rather be deceived than be deceased. Everything else being equal.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

vicker said:


> Please, please tell me the truth. I can handle that. No one lies to protect the ones they love, they lie to protect themselves, always.


Oh, I don't know if that is true all the time. No woman is foolish enough to tell her man that he is lousy talentless in bed. (and a lot of them are)

Oh wait, Maybe that is to protect herself because he might beat the bejeebers out of her for speaking the truth.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

oregon woodsmok said:


> Oh, I don't know if that is true all the time. No woman is foolish enough to tell her man that he is lousy talentless in bed.* (and a lot of them are)*
> 
> Oh wait, Maybe that is to protect herself because he might beat the bejeebers out of her for speaking the truth.


Tried them ALL? (hehe), Name them, it will save the other girls a lot of time and exertion.

I don't recall the test.........Guess it wasn't to memorable...........


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

oregon woodsmok said:


> Oh, I don't know if that is true all the time. No woman is foolish enough to tell her man that he is lousy talentless in bed. (and a lot of them are)
> 
> Oh wait, Maybe that is to protect herself because he might beat the bejeebers out of her for speaking the truth.


Makes me wonder why any woman would be hangin out with one of these types to begin with.... bright enough to lie to him... but not bright enough to leave? :shrug:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

L.A. said:


> I don't recall the test.........Guess it wasn't to memorable...........



darn tequila. :smack


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

You ladys are incorrigible. Keep up the good work. :clap:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

:bored:We're still waiting on a pic Sam, er, I mean Darren.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

If I can handle the truth the men had better be able to as well. Especially if I have some 'shine or whiskey in me because I am even worse. Never intentionally mean, I am the most obnoxiously happy drunk in the world, all the words just kinda slip out...oops!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

So ...... you're saying you are a _"livewire on whiskey"_ huh ... 'magine that.

heeheeeheeeheee

:donut:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fowler said:


> I mean honestly I thought CB was an ankle and hip guy, looking for child bearing qualities...LOL


what are you an ankle and hip hater? hahah 

I would mention that knee caps can be just as enchanting on rare occasions, but if if I did that you might try to de-cap-itate me.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

So are you trying to say that a womans best qualities are below the hip?..LOL


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

no. I am saying, thank god that when he made women he made such endlessly facinating works of art and complexity.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

City Bound said:


> no. I am saying, thank god that when he made women he made such endlessly facinating works of art and complexity.


Ummm Yeah, ankles, hips and knees we all have them.

I love the sensuality of women, their curves, softness, suductivness. It intrigues me, maybe that's why I am such a romantic.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> So ...... you're saying you are a _"livewire on whiskey"_ huh ... 'magine that.
> 
> ...


And now you know where the name came from lol


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Fowler said:


> So are you trying to say that a womans best qualities are below the hip?..LOL



a womans best qualities is when she is happy and in love and all that flows from her insides and she is pouring it out on you and she glows like a bug zapper in the dark when she smiles at you.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Like..

Calves only a cow could love???

,,,,uh..oh,,,,,,,,shouldn't have.....

bye:runforhills:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

i would respond to your last elk, But I know that someone would say 
(BUTT you got to be a man that one would want to be all the things elk mentions.

So I wont lol


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fowler said:


> I love the sensuality of women, their curves, softness, suductivness. It intrigues me, maybe that's why I am such a romantic.


of a woman? sounds more like a lesbian then a romantic.

yes, we all have ankles, knees, thighs, feet, and hips, but sometimes they are more then just those things, just as a person's eyes and smile are so much more. sometimes some of these seemingly mundane parts of the body are erotic zones.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I dont think you have to be gay to appreciate beauty.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Vickie44 said:


> I dont think you have to be gay to appreciate beauty.


to appreciate the sensuality of your own sex?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

I saw her picture, and if I was a nice looking woman I would say "There's another nice looking woman." and look her up and down real good.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

City Bound said:


> to appreciate the sensuality of your own sex?


No you don't have to be gay. Surely you've seen a handsome fellow, on the cover of GQ perhaps, and thought he was a fine looking man. Strong jawline. Nice strong shoulders. If you didn't, then why do men go to lengths to workout, primp, trim their beards and staches, purchase clothing that looks good on them. It's to compete. How do you know what you're competing against if you first don't look at the competition and think "I need to do this to look like that". You had to have admired it in the first place. 

Men aren't allowed to find something about another man attractive and verbalize it.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

I sure cant imagine doing all the things they show on tv that men are supposed to do to make themselves more attractive these days. It would take hours..


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

coolrunnin said:


> I sure cant imagine doing all the things they show on tv that men are supposed to do to make themselves more attractive these days. It would take hours..


and you can take the truth?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

sure I will admit when another man has me beat in the looks department and there are guys that I agree fit the popular discription of "good looking" but I do not find them good looking I just think they meet the social definition of what most people consider good looking, just like I would say that a mail man looks like a mail man because I have been taught by my culture that a mailman dresses in a uniform and delivers mail to people's homes. 

If a guy said this about another guy or just about guys in general it would sound homosexual:


Fowler said:


> I love the sensuality of women, their curves, softness, suductivness. It intrigues me


i think it is safe to say that most men do not love the sensuality, the curves, and most of all not the seductiveness of other men unless they are a gay man. men usually admire other men for their skills and how well they can get a job done and that admiration does not have even the slightest tint of sexual attraction to it.

that is why I said it sounded gay.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

City Bound said:


> of a woman? sounds more like a lesbian then a romantic.
> 
> yes, we all have ankles, knees, thighs, feet, and hips, but sometimes they are more then just those things, just as a person's eyes and smile are so much more. sometimes some of these seemingly mundane parts of the body are erotic zones.


Thanks for the put down CB.

I think from the art I have in my home you of all people would know better.

But if it makes you feel better to call me a lesbian, then it shows me that you have obvioulsy not applied any of your readings to better yourself. Thus making you a weak person. CHOW


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

City Bound said:


> sure I will admit when another man has me beat in the looks department and there are guys that I agree fit the popular discription of "good looking" but I do not find them good looking I just think they meet the social definition of what most people consider good looking, just like I would say that a mail man looks like a mail man because I have been taught by my culture that a mailman dresses in a uniform and delivers mail to people's homes.
> 
> If a guy said this about another guy or just about guys in general it would sound homosexual:
> 
> ...


Then you dont appreciate art. Try going to a museum once in awhile


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Well if you know what the "social definition" of good looking is then you know what good looking is.

Men shouldn't have seductive, soft, curves. They should be mostly angular. Rigid. Hard.  (get your mind out of the gutter--you know who you are.LOL)

One more thing to note. Uniforms are hot and the postman always rings twice.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Fowler said:


> Thanks for the put down CB.
> 
> I think from the art I have in my home you of all people would know better.
> 
> But if it makes you feel better to call me a lesbian, then it shows me that you have obvioulsy not applied any of your readings to better yourself. Thus making you a weak person. CHOW


Oh CB,

Ya done it now,,,,,,,,plum made her MAD!!!

To mad to even fling.........That's really mad.....

I don't think he really meant it like that....sweetie,,honeypie..

Lets calm down and have a FLING,,,,OK??Okie_DOKie????

My little Fowler Flower......:kiss:


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Groene Pionier said:


> and you can take the truth?


Yep, I take the truth pretty well, just don't care for that version of the truth.:grin:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fowler said:


> Thanks for the put down CB.
> 
> I think from the art I have in my home you of all people would know better.
> 
> But if it makes you feel better to call me a lesbian, then it shows me that you have obvioulsy not applied any of your readings to better yourself. Thus making you a weak person. CHOW


haha wahtever dear. I was simply saying that it sounded a little gay. Reread what you wrote and ask yourself if it sounds a little gay. 

"thus making you a weak person." a put down in exchange for an innocent comment mistaken as a put down, it is good to see a self proclaimed "strong person" taking the low road.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

City Bound said:


> haha wahtever dear. I was simply saying that it sounded a little gay. Reread what you wrote and ask yourself if it sounds a little gay.
> 
> "thus making you a weak person." a put down in exchange for an innocent comment mistaken as a put down, it is good to see a self proclaimed "strong person" taking the low road.


Do you really want to go there?...in public?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

leslie, there is male seduction and i have zero interest in loving nor admiring the seductive powers of other men, that is gay.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fowler said:


> Do you really want to go there?...in public?


I am not going anywhere. you just gave me a little scratch and then I gave you a little nudge, seemed fare and even to me. if you see it differently pm me.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

zong said:


> I saw her picture, and if I was a nice looking woman I would say "There's another nice looking woman." and look her up and down real good.


:donut:

Yep.

:donut:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

What about Michael Angelo's David, maybe you should have spent less time on the internet and went to Rome and took in some art. How can you not find the beauty and sensualness of the human body?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Maybe we ought to go kidnap him, and take him to see that "mike mike" movie with us ... 

:donut:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I find sensuality in the female form. men look and smell gross. the only time the male form look anything close to sensual is when a man and woman are together, but then it is more about the sensuality of the male and female energies coming together.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> Maybe we ought to go kidnap him, and take him to see that "mike mike" movie with us ...
> 
> :donut:


kidnap me and take me to a stripclub, hahah


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I was just teasing ... never saw the "mike mike" movie and, as much as I find beauty in the female body, have no desire to go to a strip club either.

:donut:


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I admire the beauty in all of God's creations. I don't think there is anything "gay" about saying that someone of the same sex is beautiful or sensual. I don't see sensual as a "dirty" word...it conveys to me that someone knows their body and knows how to use it. 

MeatLoaf is sensual when he sings...he may be an ugly fat guy (I'm talking pre 2000 MeatLoaf) but he is sexy as hell when he sings. Why? Because he is doing something he loves and he is working it. Men are the most sensual to me when they are doing something they love and put their heart into.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I remember once hearing: The female form is beauty and art , the male form is utilitarian.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

PASSIONATE

:donut:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Vickie44 said:


> I remember once hearing: The female form is beauty and art , the male form is utilitarian.


that makes sense.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Vickie44 said:


> I remember once hearing: The female form is beauty and art , the male form is utilitarian.


And yet so under utilized ......


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Tommyice said:


> No you don't have to be gay. Surely you've seen a handsome fellow, on the cover of GQ perhaps, and thought he was a fine looking man. Strong jawline. Nice strong shoulders. If you didn't, then why do men go to lengths to workout, primp, trim their beards and staches, purchase clothing that looks good on them. It's to compete. How do you know what you're competing against if you first don't look at the competition and think "I need to do this to look like that". You had to have admired it in the first place.
> 
> Men aren't allowed to find something about another man attractive and verbalize it.


I dunno about other men.... but I have never once "worked out", worried about how other men dressed, trimmed their beards, or staches, nor "competed" with other men at all. I just try to be neat and clean about my self. I guess they must all look at me and try to look like I do?  I also do not recall ever seeing a man that I thought was "fine looking"... most women however fall in that category.... if they will just bother to smile.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

"Fine" looking?? Is that french for "funny"?


----------



## Brokeneck (Mar 1, 2011)

Nothing wrong with a guy taking care of himself to look good for their mate... And I'm confident enough in myself to know when somebody of the same sex is good looking.... I'd give my left you know what to have Frenchys eyes and City Bound doesnt have a single wrinkle on his face, I want that skin!!! JohnyLee... If I had that long hair pulled back in a ponytail.... 
Guess that does sound kinda creepy... In a Silence of the Lambs sorta way...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I have worked out many times. Am now. Ive competed against men for 25yrs, and am getting ready to do so again. Nothing wrong with that that I see. Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

awww thanks broke neck. you are a cool dude.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Brokeneck said:


> Golf cart?...... This is just before I curled up in my rug for a nap....


Does anyone else find this pic hilarious!!! I cant stop laughing. I would have drew "I'm the poo fairy" on his face with a permenent marker....LOL!!!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Brokeneck said:


> Nothing wrong with a guy taking care of himself to look good for their mate... And I'm confident enough in myself to know when somebody of the same sex is good looking.... I'd give my left you know what to have Frenchys eyes and City Bound doesnt have a single wrinkle on his face, I want that skin!!! JohnyLee... If I had that long hair pulled back in a ponytail....
> Guess that does sound kinda creepy...* In a Silence of the Lambs sorta way*...


More like in a Jeffery Dahmer or Ed Gein sort of way.:hrm:

Being a Milwaukee boy born and (partly) bred, I kinda like to know 'bout my local serial killers...hicukk!! 

Pickin 'em up... an settin' 'em down... you get to thinkin 'bout all sorts o' ... well...we'll let it go at that.

What happens on the brick stack, stays on the brick stack.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

whiskeylivewire said:


> I admire the beauty in all of God's creations. I don't think there is anything "gay" about saying that someone of the same sex is beautiful or sensual. I don't see sensual as a "dirty" word...it conveys to me that someone knows their body and knows how to use it.


Maybe I'm different, but I've never seen a guy that was sensual or beautiful, or even close to it.



Vickie44 said:


> I remember once hearing: The female form is beauty and art , the male form is utilitarian.


 Exactly! It's the flow and curves. When I'm creating a leather pattern, I'm trying to fill an area with flow and appealing curves. If I'm drawing blanks, I think of the beauty of a woman. How the curves flow and fit together, it does it for me every time! I've tried to explain it to others, cuz I'm a rookie leathersmith, but most have no idea what I'm talking 'bout?


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

There are a lot of leather flowers and buds, that bare a strong resemblance to a womans secrets as well! Look beautiful carved in a piece of leather!

Maybe I'm a perv for seeing the likenesses, cuz I know most don't? Wish I had some downloaded that would illustrate what I'm speaking of.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

LittleJoe how very Georgia O'keefe of you.LOL

Absolutely beautiful leatherwork. I never get tired of seeing it. More pics please!


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

That's definitely not ROOKIE work

Very nice


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Guess it's not a good thread to be posting in...just noticed the title.
Yeah, I handle truth very well, it's what I expect, and give!


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Who be Georgia O'Keefe?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Really beautiful stuff, littlejoe. You are truly a talented artist!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

littlejoe said:


> Who be Georgia O'Keefe?


A female artist who famously painted flowers that resembled female genitalia. They are beautiful. I have a print that hangs in my home.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Raeven said:


> A female artist who famously painted flowers that resembled female genitalia. They are beautiful. I have a print that hangs in my home.


Dang! Have any good links you could share? Might be some new ideas for leather flowers. I'll google her and see what comes up, I hate searching all the links though.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Georgia Okeefe Musuem for you LJ. They have images of most of her work.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Here you go, littlejoe:

https://www.google.com/search?q=pho...SLuKrigLg54G4Bg&ved=0CDQQsAQ&biw=1600&bih=714

The one I have is the large, red ruffled poppy on the second row (it's on the second row on my display, anyway). One of her more famous ones.

Wow. I wonder if this makes me "sound gay."


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow! She was definately artsy! I love art, but a lot of what I see called art, doesn't trip my trigger. Took a road trip through NM a couple years ago just to look at art. Didn't make it to Santa Fe though. Spent a couple days in Taos, a small part was excellent, but most of it was mediocre. No fine leather art at all!

Sorry for the thread derailment. Just the speaking of women and art got me thinking, as it always does!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Raeven said:


> Wow. I wonder if this makes me "sound gay."


:donut:

Happy as a lark.

:donut:


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

littlejoe said:


> Sorry for the thread derailment. Just the speaking of women and art got me thinking, as it always does!


 I know how you feel littlejoe.
An illusion can be totally destroyed or enhanced, by what comes out of a womans mouth.
All women have beauty,, and they can add to that beauty by their personality, or destroy it.
GH


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Marshloft said:


> I know how you feel littlejoe.
> An illusion can be totally destroyed or enhanced, by what comes out of a womans mouth.
> All women have beauty,, and they can add to that beauty by their personality, or destroy it.
> GH


And the very same thing can be said for men. 

Of course how we perceive that destruction or enhancement depends a great deal on whether or not it is the truth.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

Raeven said:


> Here you go, littlejoe:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=pho...SLuKrigLg54G4Bg&ved=0CDQQsAQ&biw=1600&bih=714
> 
> ...


Dudette. I recognize that poppy and know exactly what it is for.


----------

